# using a powerhead to diffuse CO2?



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

I think you could use almost anything that moves the water to help distribute the CO2. The Koralia would never suffer from a build up of CO2 that can be a problem in some such set ups. The benefits of a slightly different set up, an internal filter or a power head that can have a sponge attached include the idea that the sponge itself becomes part of the system that is breaking up the CO2 and metering it out to the pump/power head. 

DIY/yeast systems can be variable, burping more CO2 then less. By discharging it into a sponge the sponge holds it and the CO2 enters the impeller at a more even rate.


----------



## jeremyTR (Mar 21, 2012)

I use my power head to diffuse my diy co2. Works well

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G


----------



## pandamonium (May 14, 2012)

ok that is good. not considering the CO2 though, would the korelia circulate water in my tank ok? right now i have issues with tank water circulation. there are maybe 1 or 2 dead spots which i would like to have gone. i figure using a pump of some kind would help with diffusing CO2 by breaking it into tiny bubbles but would also circulate better. i was looking at the 240 gph model. would that be enough in a 40 gallon?

and jeremy thats good to hear. what kind of powerhead do you use?


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

The nano would probably be just about right. I have seen them in much larger set ups and the flow does not blast against the far wall, and that is the goal for CO2 circulation: Get it moving gently through the lower areas of the tank so it can stop and get picked up by the plants. 

I run a much larger (old style) Koralia on my 40 breeder, and it is a very strong current, as diffuse as the Koralias are. I would not see using anything that strong for CO2.


----------



## pandamonium (May 14, 2012)

ok ill look into the 240gph model. i dont want it blasting across the tank but i do want it circulating water. from what you said, it seems like it would do that which is good. now i need to see how i will hook my CO2 line into it... i guess just wedge it into the back of the powerhead?


----------



## In.a.Box (Dec 8, 2011)

anything that can cut the bubble up will work pretty much most of the time. 99.9%


----------



## pandamonium (May 14, 2012)

ok thats good. i dont know much about the korelia nano but im assuming there must be some kind of propellor in there that can slice up the bubble. this should help my plants a bit  im gonna go looking tomorrow for the best deals in my area if i can find some.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

pandamonium said:


> was thinking about setting up something like in Hoppy's DIY CO2 thread but i was wondering if you could use a powerhead instead of an internal filter to diffuse the CO2.
> i was thinking about running my line into a hydor korelia nano. would this work or should i use an internal filter. the reason i ask is because i do need extra circulation in my tank. the tank is a 40 gallon breeder. would the hydor korelia nano work/be enough circulation? or should i invest in an internal filter?


Korelia might not chop fine bubbles. I used Hagen Mini Elite filter.

I placed a ceramic glass diffuser right under a Hagen Mini elite filter. I have good results. Fine bubbles from ceramic glass diffuser are being suck up by Hagen mini elite filter. I got double diffusion.


----------



## pandamonium (May 14, 2012)

what i did was get a hydor koralia pico. tiny little thing. i had to return a nano 425 because that was far too strong. the good thing about the pico is since its flow is adjustable, i can wire the CO2 line right into the input. i tested it using a syringe filled with air. the bubbles shoot out in a mist of sorts, not far but i think its probably good enough to diffuse CO2 nicely  now just waiting for my yeast start making CO2


----------



## JP55g (May 11, 2012)

I have mine running into the tube of a sponge filter powered by a maxi-jet 1200. I have DIY spray bar on the output of the power head.


----------



## ThinkTank (May 24, 2011)

herns said:


> Korelia might not chop fine bubbles. I used Hagen Mini Elite filter.
> 
> I placed a ceramic glass diffuser right under a Hagen Mini elite filter. I have good results. Fine bubbles from ceramic glass diffuser are being suck up by Hagen mini elite filter. I got double diffusion.


I do this also. Tiny bubbles from the diffuser get sucked into a small pump and a _mist_ of super fine bubbles shoot across the tank. 
I used a spraybar with the pump at first but I get much smaller bubbles without it.


----------



## pandamonium (May 14, 2012)

my DIY CO2 is done. as of 30 hours from when i mixed the yeast and installed it, i am getting 27 bubbles per minute. of course this is vastly reduced when it gets into my tank. only maybe 5-10 bubbles get chopped up a minute and shot out as mist. i dont think DIY CO2 levels rise enough at night to warrant removal of the CO2. anyone know? i have an airstone to run if needed.


----------



## mayanjungledog (Mar 26, 2009)

When I did the DIY CO2 thing, I had an air pump and air stone on a timer to run at night when the lights went off. Worked well, and no gasping fish at the surface (which prompted this in the first place). I had two 2 L bottles staggered by a week or so, connected by a "T" and diffused out of a Duetto internal filter. This set up turned the drop checker yellow in a 20 gallon long tank.


----------



## pandamonium (May 14, 2012)

ok my tank is a 40 gallon and i am only using 1 2L bottle. not looking for too much CO2. in reality its my dad who doesnt want to prune when im not home so i guess its all balanced. im going to run it 24/7. the mixture should died in about 2-3 weeks


----------



## Flygbilder (Sep 22, 2016)

I recently purchased a Victor VTS243D regulator and a Swagelok needle valve to set up pressurized CO2 system for my planted 65 gallon tall. I'm seeking input on whether a Milwaukee A955 Solenoid is of good quality. These are easily obtainable on EBay, but are about 3 times the price of the ones from China. I'm assuming the Milwaukee is better, made in USA, costs more... any input?


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Flygbilder said:


> I recently purchased a Victor VTS243D regulator and a Swagelok needle valve to set up pressurized CO2 system for my planted 65 gallon tall.


Which Swagelok needle valve are you using and where did you buy it?


----------



## Flygbilder (Sep 22, 2016)

Hi Hilde! I got it all, yes, eBay. Swagelok B-1RF4, fitted with brass barbed hose connectors, seller said " never put into service". Came with original box it appeared. Victor reg used but looks nearly perfect. I have a 55 gallon tall planted tank, amazons, vals, have beautiful breeding pair of Blue Pinoy Angels along with 3rd generation Platies, with some Ottos, Cories. Want to get some ground cover type plants going and no luck, want to go higher tech. What ya think?


----------



## Flygbilder (Sep 22, 2016)

Oh, running a 306 Fluval plus an Aquatech 30 mostly for clarity and surface agitation, thought I'd either run diffuser at/in the intake of the Aquatech or use small powerhead to disperse CO 2. Have a Fluval ceramic diffuser. Lighting is a Finnex planted tank 24/7 model plus I have a 24" Aqueon Color Max on intermittent timer. No algae problems and Amazon swords huge Val's almost touching top. But any ground cover type plants wither and die. Have Fluorite substrate with gravel topper, few root tabs.


----------



## Abi (May 13, 2018)

Here’s the tank


----------

